# Тренажер, который мне помог



## Виолетта (26 Июн 2007)

У меня 2 протрузии дисков, смещение (или спондилолистез L-5). В прошлом году смещение было 12 мм, но после года занятий на профилакторе Евминова оно стало 8 мм. Протрузии, благодаря этим занятиям, не превратилтись в грыжи. 

Занятия на этом тренажере (который спокойно устанавливается дома) под разными углами. То есть засчет собственного веса мы вытягиваем позвоночник, затем накачиваем прилегающие мыщцы и укрепляем свой мышечный корсет.
желаю вам здоровья!

Виолетта


----------



## Умка (26 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Хочу присоединиться к Виолетте, у меня тоже полгода назад появился тренажер Евминова и намного облегчил мое состояние. Я не делала сравнительных снимков, не думаю что за такой короткий срок, уменьшились мои протрузии, но самочувствие улучшилось значительно. Главное соблюдать принцип ежедневных занятий.


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Говоря о том, что помогло, лучше всего приводить факты.
Иначе звучит не как неплохая вещь, а как реклама. 
Пусть без контрольных снимков, хотя по первому сообщению, прошел год и снимки пора сделать, а как - кто посоветовал, что делаем.
Любые советы относительно позвоночника, на мой взгляд, должны быть подтверждены.


----------



## L.U. (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

А я так поняла, что снимки сделаны, раз человек говорит, что смещение сократилось с 12 мм до 8.


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Заметьте, нет никакого упоминания об этом. Какие протрузии, где? Где факты?
Мало того, человек спамил по всем темам.
Это - к слову.
Возможно, что вещь неплохая.


----------



## L.U. (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Интерсно, где можно об этой вещи почитать?


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

офф-топ

Яндекс, Рамблер и т.д.


----------



## Умка (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*



L.U. написал(а):


> Интерсно, где можно об этой вещи почитать?


 
Вот, если интересно  __evminov.com

Я ничего не рекламирую, этот метод мне помог, вот и пишу о нем, может еще кому поможет, буду только рада!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*



Ell написал(а):


> Возможно, что вещь неплохая.



Так об этом тренажере уже была тема на форуме. Со своей колокольни могу дать независимую оценку (насколько это может считаться независимой оценкой), если отбросить теоретически абсурдное обоснование действия этого тренажера, то реальный клинический эффект присутствует и это факт.


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

*Игорь*, да я вообще скептически отношусь к подобным вещам  
Себя надо не распускать, а не надеяться на чудо - доску


----------



## Виолетта (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Что-то , похоже, что ELL не выздоровления людям желает, а наслаждается своими советами с высоты собственного полета.
То адреса сайта о профилакторе Евминова удаляет, то мои сообщения за спам сбрасывает...

Все у меня документально подтверждено. Томографии, рентгенограммы, консультации со специалистами...
Было год назад - остеохондроз, спондилоартроз пояснично-крестцового отд. позвоночника. Циркулярная протрузия дисков L3-L4, L4-L5 с умеренной копрессией дурального мешка и корешков, смещение (спондилолистез) L5 на 12мм.

Есть в наст. момент - остеохондроз, спондилоартроз пояснично-крестцового отд. позвоночника. Циркулярная протрузия дисков L3-L4, L4-L5 с умеренной копрессией дурального мешка и корешков, смещение (спондилолистез) L5 на 8 мм.


Я лично желаю людям здоровья, добра и всего самого наилучшего. Мы должны помогать друг другу бескорыстно. На то мы и люди.
Еще раз адрес сайта, с помощью которого можно навести справки, как приобрести и установить дома профилактор евминова __evminov.com


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Уважаемая Виолетта! Так предоставьте данные сведения, какие проблемы? Поделитесь опытом. Пока всё лишь голые слова, без подтверждения.
А закидывать одно и тоже по всем разделам - это спам. И это будет пресекаться и в дальнейшем.
Нам здесь не реклама сайтов нужна, а опыт, советы и рекомендации.
Спамить в ином месте, пожалуйста.


----------



## L.U. (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Чем больше мы будем знать о различных методиках и приспособлениях, тем легче нам будет выбрать для себя наиболее подходящее.

  Спасибо, Виолетта и Умка.


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

Самолечение еще никому не помогло. А многим даже навредило.
И тренажеры лучше с назначения врача.


----------



## Умка (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*



Ell написал(а):


> Самолечение еще никому не помогло. А многим даже навредило.
> И тренажеры лучше с назначения врача.



Центры Евминова мало чем  отличаются от других частных клиник, там тоже,  ведут прием врачи-вертебрологи. Это одно из решений проблем, связанных с заболеваниями позвоночника, ведь панацеи пока никто к сожалению не придумал. Вот мы и стараемся разными методами (по назначению врачей) исправить сложившуюся ситуацию.

Лично мне помогает, об этом я и хотела с Вами поделиться. Если б МРТ чуть дешевле стоило :p  можно было бы чаще его проходить и докладывать о своих успехах. Пока могу рассказать только о субъективных ощущениях.


----------



## Ell (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

*Умка*, это замечательно, что Вам помогло назначенное специалистом лечение.
Но вряд ли Вы обошлись и  без медикаментозного лечения же  
Да, панацеи нет. Но я всего лишь за разумность подхода в любых вопросах.
Что касается МРТ, то, наверняка, найдутся деньги для того, чтобы 1 раз в год делать и видеть - есть ли сдвиги либо это временное затишье. Это и с точки зрения правильности назначенного лечения полезно.


----------



## Умка (27 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*



Ell написал(а):


> Но вряд ли Вы обошлись и  без медикаментозного лечения же


*Ell* Так, самое интересное, что я без него как раз и обошлась! Мне не сделали не одной иньекции и не намазали не одной мази. Секрет в том, что я на момент обострения была активно кормящая грудью мама (что, как известно является противопоказанием для использования почти всех медикаментов). Прекратить кормление в один день сложно, да и жалко было, поэтому я и  искала альтернативные методы.

Вижу, что Вы скептически относитесь к данной методике nono


----------



## Ell (28 Июн 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*

*Умка*, но, если вспомнить, Вы лежали еще и на твердом, и ходили с коляской достаточно долго (чем не ЛФК), и, наверняка, старались правильно вставать, садиться, ведь малыш на руках. Так что это тоже комплексный подход  
Плюс не надо забывать, что диагнозы разные. И называется данная вещь "профилактор", соответственно, вполне вероятно, что в какой-то период и помогает.


----------



## Виолетта (10 Июл 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*



Ell написал(а):


> *Умка*, но, если вспомнить, Вы лежали еще и на твердом, и ходили с коляской достаточно долго (чем не ЛФК), и, наверняка, старались правильно вставать, садиться, ведь малыш на руках. Так что это тоже комплексный подход
> Плюс не надо забывать, что диагнозы разные. И называется данная вещь "профилактор", соответственно, вполне вероятно, что в какой-то период и помогает.



Профилактором он называется, как я понимаю, потому, что его используют и для профилактики болезней позвоночника.но то, что он помог и в болезни, это я реально почувствовала.И попытаюсь вам и дальше доказать его пользу.через полгода-год ...
заключения компьютерных томографий я предоставила,не знаю, о чем вы еще говорите, уважаемый ELL.
не правы вы и в том, что скептически называете его чудо-доской. чудо делаем мы сами, упорно занимаясь и изрядно попотев каждый день...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2007)

*тренажер, который мне помог*



Виолетта написал(а):


> ... чудо делаем мы сами, упорно занимаясь и изрядно попотев каждый день...



Вот оно, решение большинства проблем!


----------



## clio (30 Июл 2007)

*Виолетта,*
не обижайтесь, но сообщения действительно смахивают на рекламу, завуалированную...


_"Занятия на этом "тренажере" (который спокойно устанавливается дома) под разными углами. То есть засчет собственного веса мы вытягиваем позвоночник, затем накачиваем прилегающие мыщцы и укрепляем свой мышечный корсет."_

а ЧЕМ такой "тренажер" (ЭТО-тренажер о_0 ???) ЛУчше обычного,  и Вседоступного Турника?
Мне лично Все врачи гвоорили - Висеть, Висеть, и еще раз - Висеть!

Разве может сравниться "вытягивание" на *Лежащей* Доске с РЕальным вытягиванием (!) на Турнике ? 

зы.
разумеется- ТУрник при увловии, если вы не СПРЫГИВАЕТЕ с него резко, а сбираетесь, или вас "снимают  "


ззы.
и может хватит давать ссылку на www._"надоедливая реклама"_.ru?


----------



## Умка (1 Авг 2007)

*clio* я не *Виолетта* , но все равно буду неустанно защищать профилактор! 
Это на самом деле очень хорошая вещь и от турника отличается тем, что на турнике строго вертикальное висение  , а на профилакторе под разными углами (как и писала Виоллета) и не висишь, а почти лежишь на нем. Вы, видимо не пробовали, что это такое, поэтому и относитесь недоверчиво. Я, со своей стороны, могу сказать, что много раз даже целовала :p его, потому, как он точно мне помогает !!!! (на всякий случай предупреждаю, что в ответе, если он последует, не надо рассказывать мне о том, что целовать нужно мужчин )


----------



## clio (18 Сен 2007)

Тогда опишите пожалуйста если можно и ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА "горизонтального" вытягивания?
Мне просто интересно есть ли реальные выгоды от его использования? Или он просто банально легче, чем турник? Ибо на турнике приходится держать свой вес.... а на "тренажере" - нагрузка на мышцы меньше... но соответственно и вытягивание меньше чем на турнике


----------



## asfis (3 Фев 2008)

Есть еще тренажер о котором почему то мало кто знает - это ортопедический комплекс КУМП-01. В 2002г он спас двоих моих знакомых от хирургического вмешательства, у обоих межпозвонковая грыжа и были мучительные боли. Прочитать о нём можно по этим ссылкам:
http://kurort-rus.ru/content/view/49/56/
http://www.painstudy.ru/conf2002/arzumanov.htm
http://www.vcom.ru/cgi-bin/db/zakdoc?_reg_number=%C29802842
Недавно и я купил такой, т.к. три человека в семье маются спиной (и я в их числе). При очевидных недостатках этого аппарата (дорогой - 29т.р. и достаточно громоздкий) свою функцию он выполняет отлично (проверил на своём хребте good)! Я думаю ни один из тренажеров, что здесь приводились в пример, не позволяет так глубоко массировать мыщцы расположенные вдоль позвоночника.
Moderator: аккуратнее со ссылками и т.п.


----------



## win-zip (3 Фев 2008)

Хочу высказать свое мнение по поводу профилактора. Купила по совету знакомого, у него была грыжа 7 мм, он занимался год на нем, рассосалась эта грыжа или нет, но боли ушли полностью (с его слов)
Занимаюсь только неделю, пока делать выводы еще рано, но впечатления очень положительные. Методика основана на вытяжении позвоночника(его разгрузке), с одновременной направленной работой(нагрузкой) глубоких(коротких) мышц позвоночника, (иными словами на тренировке коротких мышц спины, удерживающих наш позвоночник). Попробуйте это проделать на турнике, очень сомневаюсь. И никакой здесь рекламы нет, я лично сначала решила попробовать позаниматься у подруги, мне понравилось, я и купила. А то что здесь просят выложить подтвержения МРТ, конечно очень любопытно, что там за изменения? Но  клиническая картина улучшилась, боли ушли, а это не менее важно в нашем деле. Я много слышала и читала, что бывает рентгенографическая картина очень неважная, но за счет того что мышцы хорошо удерживают позвоночник, человек вообще не ощущает болей в спине. Всем страждующим желаю быстрейшего выздоровления.

Госпожа ELL, я преклоняюсь перед Вашим мужеством, терпением и настойчивостью в борьбе с болезнью, но не стоит относиться ко всем советам как к рекламе, это же форум, а не рекламный ролик.


----------



## Ell (4 Фев 2008)

win-zip написал(а):


> Госпожа ELL, я преклоняюсь перед Вашим мужеством, терпением и настойчивостью в борьбе с болезнью, но не стоит относиться ко всем советам как к рекламе, это же форум, а не рекламный ролик.


Да, я жестковата..
Но лишь потому, что не пощупав, нельзя сказать ....Вы поняли мою мысль?:blush200:


----------



## win-zip (4 Фев 2008)

Поняла.  Примерно так " Не зайдя в воду не научишься плавать"


----------



## asfis (4 Фев 2008)

asfis написал(а):


> Есть еще тренажер о котором почему то мало кто знает - это ортопедический комплекс КУМП-01. В 2002г он спас двоих моих знакомых от хирургического вмешательства, у обоих межпозвонковая грыжа и были мучительные боли. Прочитать о нём можно по этим ссылкам:
> http://kurort-rus.ru/content/view/49/56/
> http://www.painstudy.ru/conf2002/arzumanov.htm
> http://www.vcom.ru/cgi-bin/db/zakdoc?_reg_number=%C29802842
> ...



Вы уж извините, я не в целях рекламы, просто в восторге от эффективности данного агрегата и думал может еще кому поможет. Притом я ведь честно указал основные недостатки этого изделия.


----------



## dmitri_b (16 Июн 2008)

clio написал(а):


> Тогда опишите пожалуйста если можно и ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА "горизонтального" вытягивания?
> Мне просто интересно есть ли реальные выгоды от его использования? Или он просто банально легче, чем турник? Ибо на турнике приходится держать свой вес.... а на "тренажере" - нагрузка на мышцы меньше... но соответственно и вытягивание меньше чем на турнике


давно доказано, что висы на турнике, по крайней мере, бесполезны для вытяжения позвоночника, т.к. все мышцы напряжены. Кроме того, может быть ситуация еще большего защемления грыжи или протрузии.
человек, лежащий на доске, расслаблен, поэтому осуществляется вытяжение собственным весом.

Умка, Виолетта, расскажите, как Вы подбирали упражнения для занятия на профилакторе?


----------



## domdiana (14 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Тренажер, который мне помог*



dmitri_b написал(а):


> человек, лежащий на доске, расслаблен, поэтому осуществляется вытяжение собственным весом.



Мне кажется, что лежа на доске вытяжение достигается, но тренировка мышц ограничена. Существуют тренажеры, позволяющие вытягивать позвоночник и одновременно делать упражнения в любых положениях сидя на полу, сидя на стуле или стоя. При этом можно регулировать степень гравитационной нагрузки, т.е. давление на позвонки. Это очень важно, так как если бы не гравитация, то и проблем с позвоночником не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Тренажер, который мне помог*



domdiana написал(а):


> Это очень важно, так как если бы не гравитация, то и проблем с позвоночником не было.



А жизнь на Земле была бы?


----------



## kasper (3 Окт 2009)

Этот тренажер напоминает школьную шведскую стенку с приставной доской (кто занимался, тот помнит), только стенка будет намного более универсальной. Единственный недостаток более громоздка.


----------



## ElenaV (28 Окт 2009)

А мне профилактор Евминова не помог - еще хуже стало (может потому что заниматься врач посоветовал практически сразу после обострения) Кстати мнения многих докторов - Евминова хорош только как профилактор, но не как лечение. А вообще организм такая сложная штука... наверное нет аксиом применимых для всех. Все очень индивидуально.


----------



## batn (31 Июл 2010)

Добрый вечер всем! Слышал про инверсионный стол TEETER HANG UPS для вытяжения позвоночника. Пользовался ли кто-нибудь? Каковы результаты? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо.


----------



## gennadiy (16 Дек 2010)

Если хотите реально излечиться , но гоу на плавание. Желательно не реже 3-х раз в неделю. Шансы очень велики что вновь всё будет хорошо.
У меня никогда проблем по этому поводу не было. Хотя признаюсь , и тренажеров не было , разве что шведская лестница (купленная кстати здесь ********по дешевке). Но не жалуюсь. К ней ещё присобачил турник и подтягиваюсь , держа себя в форме.

А вообще согласен с мнением , что вытягивание действительно помогает.


----------

